# Advanced Search - Date Issue



## A Greene (Oct 3, 2004)

Is there a way to have the results listed by date? - current result first. Currently the results are in a somewhat random order going back MANY years. Maybe there's a default setting I need to change. Thanks


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm not sure there are any default options to set, I haven't delved in to the search function quite that far but I don't believe you can get to what you're seeking using just the Advanced Search function. Try this:

This is assuming you already know what you're searching for.

Click on Advanced Search, then
Click on Search by Type
Enter your search criteria
Scroll down to the bottom of the options, you'll see Sort Results By
Open up the drop down and select by Last Posting Date (default is in descending order)

Under Show Results by you can select a Thread level view or a Posts level view. Posts will show all the search results based on your criteria sorted by date in descending order. If you're not interested in that much detail, select the Thread view and all threads will be displayed containing your search criteria in date descending order. If you select the Last Posting Date option, the Threads will be sorted by that option.

Man, just read what I typed and hoped it doesn't confuse you even more. It's like I know how to get there but I'm not sure I can explain it through a post to get you there! At least in a fairly succinct manner anyway.

Here, let me instruct you on how to tie your shoelaces next!  (no pictures, that would be cheating!)


----------

